
CDC employee last seen 11 days ago when he left work feeling unwell - smacktoward
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/cdc-employee-timothy-cunningham-went-missing-more-week-ago-n850721
======
mvid
Well the zombie apocalypse has to start somewhere

